# climate change, greenhouse effect, pollution



## berty bee

Hello, I would like to know how to say in other languages:

climate change
pollution
contaminant
global warming
greenhouse effect

In hungarian:

climate change = éghajlatváltozás ( climate = éghajlat, change = változás)
pollution = környezetszennyezés (környezet=environment, szennyezés=pollution,contamination)
contaminant = szennyező anyag 
global warming = globális felmelegedés (warming = felmelegedés)
greenhouse effect = üvegházhatás (greenhouse = üvegház <- house made from glass, effect=hatás)


----------



## Andrutzu

hi! in Romanian:

climate change = schimbare de climă
pollution = poluare
contaminant = contaminant / poluant
global warming = încălzire globală
greenhouse effect = efect de seră


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

French

changement de climat....
pollution
poluant
rechauffement de la planete.
effet de serre


----------



## betulina

In Catalan:

*climate change*: canvi climàtic
*pollution*: contaminació (also "pol·lució")
*contaminant:*  contaminant (also "pol·luent") 
* global warming: *escalfament global
*greenhouse effect*: efecte hivernacle (also "efecte d'hivernacle")

In Spanish:

*climate change*: cambio climático
*pollution*: contaminación (also "polución")
*contaminant:*  contaminante
* global warming: *calentamiento global
*greenhouse effect*: efecto invernadero


----------



## Honour

berty bee said:
			
		

> Hello, I would like to know how to say in other languages:
> *TR*
> climate change *(iklim değişikliği)*
> pollution *(kirlenme)*
> contaminant *(atık[disposal], zararlı gaz [toxic gas] , we don't have a singular word i think)*
> global warming *(küresel ısınma)*
> greenhouse effect *(sera etkisi)*


----------



## miu_miu

In Swedish:
climate change - klimatförändringar
pollution - föroreningar
contaminant - kontamination/smittämne
global warming - växthuseffekten (I think you use the same word as for greenhouse effect which is a direct translation of greenhouse effect)
greenhouse effect - växthuseffekten


----------



## pickypuck

miu_miu said:
			
		

> In Swedish:
> global warming - växthuseffekten (I think you use the same word as for greenhouse effect which is a direct translation of greenhouse effect)


 
According to the Wikipedia "global uppvärmning".

¡Olé!


----------



## Boljon

In Chinese
climate change = 气候变化 qi hou bian hua
pollution = 污染 wu ran
contaminant = 污染物 wu ran wu
global warming = 全球变暖 quan qiu bian nuan
greenhouse effect = 温室效应 wen shi xiao ying


----------



## Pivra

Thai:

climate change = karn plienplaeng tang sabhab aakas
pollution = malabhawa (mala- read mola-)
contaminant = malapis (read molapit)
global warming = sabhawa lok ron
greenhouse effect = prakotakarn reuan krajok


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

climate change - klimatske promene (климатске промене)
pollution - zagađenje (загађење)
contaminant - zagađivač (загађивач)
global warming - globalno otopljavanje (глобално отопљавање)
greenhouse effect - efekat staklene bašte (ефекат стаклене баште)
 greenhouse - staklena bašta (стаклена башта).


----------



## ErOtto

In german

*climate change*: Klimawechsel
*pollution*: Luftverschmutzung
*contaminant:* umweltschädlich (noun:Schadstoff)
*global warming: *globale Aufwärmung
*greenhouse effect*: Treibhauseffekt


----------



## ErOtto

pickypuck said:
			
		

> According to the Wikipedia "global uppvärmning".
> 
> ¡Olé!


 
Eres más chulo que un ocho

¡Olé!  

Salu2
ErOtto


----------



## leesboek

In Dutch:

*climate change *- klimaatverandering
*pollution *- luchtvervuiling
*contaminant *- verontreiniging
*global warming *- opwarming van de aarde 
*greenhouse effect *- broeikaseffect


----------



## Whodunit

In German:

climate change - *Klimaveränderung*
pollution - *Verschmutzung*
contaminant - *Schadstoff*
global warming - *globale Erwärmung*
greenhouse effect - *Treibhauseffekt*


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian:
climate change - изменение климата (izmenenie klimata)
pollution - загрязнение (zagryaznenie)
contaminant - загрязнение or заражение (zarazhenie). The second is usually used when speaking about radiotion, for instance.
global warming - глобальное потепление (global'noe poteplenie)
greenhouse effect - парниковый эффект (parnikovyj effect).


----------



## avalon2004

In Greek:
*climate change*: η αλλαγή του κλίματος
*pollution*:  η ρύπανση / η μόλυνση
*contaminant:* μολυντικός
* global warming: *η αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας της γης
*greenhouse effect*: το φαινόμενο του θερμοκηπίου

_Judging by the size of the phrase, it doesn't look like Greek speakers spend too much time discussing global warming.._


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

climate change = *שינוי אקלימי* (_shinui aklimi_)
pollution = *זיהום* (_zihum_)
contaminant = *מזהם* (_mezahem_)
global warming = *התחממות גלובלית/עולמית* (_hitkhamemut globalit/'olamit_)
greenhouse effect = *אפקט החממה* (_efekt ha-khamama_)


----------



## Aldin

In Bosnian


climate change-klimatske promjene(klima=climate;promjena=change)
pollution-zagađenje
contaminant-kontaminant,zagađivač
global warming-globalno zagrijavanje
greenhouse effect-efekat zelene bašte


----------



## mataripis

berty bee said:


> Hello, I would like to know how to say in other languages:
> 
> climate change
> pollution
> contaminant
> global warming
> greenhouse effect
> 
> In hungarian:
> 
> climate change = éghajlatváltozás ( climate = éghajlat, change = változás)
> pollution = környezetszennyezés (környezet=environment, szennyezés=pollution,contamination)
> contaminant = szennyező anyag
> global warming = globális felmelegedés (warming = felmelegedés)
> greenhouse effect = üvegházhatás (greenhouse = üvegház <- house made from glass, effect=hatás)


Tagalog: 1.) Climate Change= Pagbabago ng Panahon 2.) Pollution= Pagdumi( ng kapaligiran) 3.)Contaminant= Duming nakakahawa or nakakahawang Dumi o lason  4.)Global warming= Pag init ng Daigdig   5.)Green House effect= dulot ng kulob na Init ng himpapawid


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*:

_ilmastonmuutos_ (climate's change)
_saasteet_ (lit. pollutions)
_saastuttava aine_ (lit. contaminating matter)
_globaali (= maailmanlaajuinen) lämpeneminen_ (global warming)
_kasvihuoneilmiö_ (greenhouse effect)

But in fact, the problem is not _kasvihuoneilmiö_ but:

_kasvihuoneilmiön voimistuminen_ (strengthening of the greenhouse effect)

The greenhouse effect occurs naturally, but as a default in a much smaller scale.


----------



## itreius

Croatian

climate change - klimatska promjena (_klimatska_ = climatic, _promjena_ = change)
pollution - zagađenje ( < _zagaditi_ = to pollute; from _gaditi_ = ~loathe, detest, hate)
contaminant - štetna tvar (_štetna_ = harmful; _tvar_ = substance)
global warming - globalno zatopljenje (_globalno_ = global; zatopljenje < zatopliti < topliti = to become  hot)
greenhouse effect - staklenički efekt (_staklenički_ = greenhouse < _staklo_ = glass; _efekt_ = effect)


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

*Climate change*: «Αλλαγή κλίματος*[1]*» 
/ala'ji 'klimatos/
lit. "change of climate"
*Pollution*: «Μόλυνση*[2]*»
/molinsi/
*Contaminant*: «Μολυντικός, -κή, -κό»
adj. /molinti'kos, _m._-molinti'ci, _f._-molinti'ko, _n._/
*Global warming*: «Πλανητική υπερθέρμανση» or «υπερθέρμανση του πλανήτη»
/planiti'ci iper'θermansi/
lit. "planetal overheating"
or
/iper'θermansi tu pla'niti/
lit. "overheating of the planet"
*Greenhouse effect*: «Φαινόμενο θερμοκηπίου*[3]*»
/fe'nomeno θermoci'piu/
lit. "phenomenon of greenhouse"

[1] «Κλίμα» ('klima, _n._); Classical neuter noun «κλῖμα» ('klīmă)--> _inclination, slope of ground, propensity_. In Hellenistic times, the noum came to describe the climate also (Hellenistic scientists believed that the differences in climate from region to region or the change of weather happen due to the different inclination of earth's surface). 
[2] «Μόλυνση» ('molinsi, _f._); Classical feminine third declension noun «μόλυνσις» ('mŏlūnsīs)--> _defilement, pollution_, PIE base *mel-(6), _dark, dirt_
[3] «Θερμοκήπιο» (θermo'cipio, _n._); learned (Katharevousa) noun. Compound, Classical adj. «θερμός, -μὴ, -μόν» (tʰĕr'mŏs, _m._/tʰĕr'mē, _f._/tʰĕr'mŏn, _n._)--> _hot, feverish, warm_ (PIE base *gʷher-mo-, extended form of *gʷher-, _heat, warmth_, cognate to Lat. formus, Sp. horno, Eng./Ger. warm) + Classical masculine noun «κῆπος» ('kēpŏs, 'cipos in modern pronunciation)--> _garden, orchard, plantation_ (PIE base *kāp-, _piece of land_). «Θερμοκήπιο» is literally the "warm garden".


----------



## Encolpius

*CZECH*

climate change = změna klimatu
pollution = znečištění přírody
contaminant = znečišťující látka
global warming = globální oteplování
greenhouse effect = skleníkový efekt


----------



## arielipi

amikama said:


> Hebrew:
> 
> climate change = *שינוי אקלימי* (_shinui aklimi_)
> pollution = *זיהום* (_zihum_)
> contaminant = *מזהם* (_mezahem_)
> global warming = *התחממות גלובלית/עולמית* (_hitkhamemut globalit/'olamit_)
> greenhouse effect = *אפקט החממה* (_efekt ha-khamama_)


please amikama, שינוי אקלימי?
it should be שינויי אקלים shinuyey aklim.
you did a google translation.


----------



## ger4

Whodunit said:


> In German:
> 
> climate change - *Klimaveränderung*
> pollution - *Verschmutzung*
> contaminant - *Schadstoff*
> global warming - *globale Erwärmung*
> greenhouse effect - *Treibhauseffekt*


This was posted many years ago and nowadays we often say _Klimawandel_ (instead of _Klimaveränderung_) for 'climate change' (_Wandel_ is another word for 'change')  

OK, that in itself wouldn't have been worth sending a post but I was wondering if some of these expressions (or their usage) have changed in other languages as well over the years... I think the term 'climate change' is used more often now (compared to 10-15 years ago) than 'global warming', perhaps because it is less controversial: most people would probably agree that the climate is changing, whatever the causes - human impact or not - and whatever the consequences - rising temperatures or not...


----------



## 810senior

Hello.

*In Japanese,*
climate change = 気候変動(kiko- hendo-)
pollution = 汚染(osen)
contaminant = 汚染物質(osen busshitsu) lit. contaminating material(s)
global warming = 地球温暖化(chikyu- ondanka)
greenhouse effect = 温室効果(onshitsu ko-ka)


----------

